# Natural Curly Birch Lure



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

A couple of my Natural Wood lures


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those look very cool... True works of art!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

I always wanted to try something like this, but could never come up with a worthy piece of wood (Aus wood is very plain grained). Swede these are beautiful. Great work . pete


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Pete search in roots etc & bumps on trees thats some places you can find good patterns to cut .And if you dye the wood you get even more patterns


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man I love that wood Swede!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Another beauty. It looks more like marble than wood.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fantastic! I've worked with maple. That must have been a lot of work. Very sharp. Swede.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

That is nice Swede...have you every done one with Bird's eye maple? I'll bet that would be sweet.

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Swede said:


> Pete search in roots etc & bumps on trees thats some places you can find good patterns to cut .And if you dye the wood you get even more patterns


Thanks Swede, I'm thinking I will have to have a go at this. 
I have some 'Banksia' (Native Au timber) at home, which has an oak type grain, but more exagerated, probably more like fish eyes, so I might give this a run. I can imagine yours with a green stain, they would be dynamite here. pete


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

For the love of God, do not fish with that lure...it should stay on your display stand and placed on a shelf to just admire...beautiful, choice piece of artwork!!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome, swede, just a "natural beauty"

Etch


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

wow
that is great


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

very nice!!! 

thanks for sharing the photos!!!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

working on some gliders now in few patterns will post pics when they are done


----------

